# PFury love matches



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

post your thoughts


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Id say Chelsea and Kev since theyre already together...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

P13 hand Palmella!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hahaha..why do you end up with sexkitten..







.. i think more like:

innes/oh snap it eric....









and bobme and p45 ...hahahahahah...damn what a couple

hey innes were the pic of nate when he dressed up for mike ..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

look i found an icon for p13


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> look i found an icon for p13










This one also works


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

as for the person who voted other..what is the other couple??????


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

innes you just posted this because that kitty chick you want her and can't stop thinkin about her.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pcrose said:


> that kitty chick you want her and can't stop thinkin about her.


that statement applies to most if not all of us :smile:

i still cant believe i chose her of all people to flame i swear to god i thought she was some little 13 yr old 7th grader hungy for attention but damn turned out she had a pic to back it up

not that it matters anymore tho, she made her 3 posts and vanished since


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> i still cant believe i chose her of all people to flame i swear to god i thought she was some little 13 yr old 7th grader hungy for attention but damn turned out she had a pic to back it up


 Did anyone meet her in real life?

If not she could still have been a 13 yr old, or a guy. Anyone can post any picture on the internet, doesn't mean it's there's.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well she actually made a few worthwhile posts on the piranha forum prior to her departure, so I think its safe to say she was halfway grown up

but yeah of course they still _ could_ be pics off hotornot. or something

but the fact that she just left further warrants a belief that she came here for something other than attention


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

lmao innes where do u get this sh*t? lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i voted p13 and hand match made in heaven


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> but the fact that she just left further warrants a belief that she came here for something other than attention


 She came here to see why her cousin was banned.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > but the fact that she just left further warrants a belief that she came here for something other than attention
> ...


whoa, and who was that?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The one that was banned the day before she joined.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oh that piranha1980 guy right?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wasn't it his sister?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> oh that piranha1980 guy right?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> wasn't it his sister?


 Nope it was his cousin.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I didn't know that what was he banned for?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hahaah...p13 is winning.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I didn't know that what was he banned for?


 He was temporarily banned and then let back under strict conditions. He then came back and posted racial remarks. As you know our board doesnt allow that, and so he was banned permenently[sp?].


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

oh ic I think remember tellin him to cool it with the remarks


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

pcrose said:


> oh ic I think remember tellin him to cool it with the remarks


 Yeah, a lot of people were. That thread got way out of hand.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Karen.....(get down on one knee) will you marry me?

Hehehe....perhaps our first piranha fury marriage


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Karen.....(get down on one knee) will you marry me?
> 
> Hehehe....perhaps our first piranha fury marriage


 hey,hey,hey..i was matched up with her







...you got pam and her five friends


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

well hey eightsomes are cool aren't they


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Eightsomes??







Do those even exsist???


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah, they call them orgies tho


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> yeah, they call them orgies tho


 Ohhh, duh!







I knew that...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, they call them orgies tho
> ...


 Sure you do!!!

Hey Innes.. why didnt you add me and your 2 chicks kissing from your last avitar on the list???


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

karen is mine she wants the toffe bac off bastards and ths guy who gt banned was i not here then i dnt remember him or his posts oh well karne is mine all is right with the world ll


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

PACK I lost the pic of Nate all dressed up for Mike, but I will find another








here you go, Nate, Mike and their boyfriends going out for a 4some









Rhomzilla I didn't add you and my lesbiens as they are *MY* lesbiens, but here is a sneaky peak at some other lesbiens of mine
























Karen - you know all about 8 in the bed








it starts like this









Oh and here is a pic of Karen and Pack - dont they look good together?









here is P13's pic he uses


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol harsh on some of those pics innes you mean your not going to share with rhomzilla what is he going to do ? I guess he can always be like p13?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Where is Nate BTW? I miss him.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

he said somethine about a new bike and winning some stuff so maybe he got back into moto racin and is to busy doin that?


----------



## blue smurfs (Jun 18, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > that kitty chick you want her and can't stop thinkin about her.
> ...


 who's sexkitten?
and what post is she in?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

look at the mugshots, around page 14 or so


----------



## blue smurfs (Jun 18, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> look at the mugshots, around page 14 or so


 it's page 19 to be exact


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

there's only 15 pages


----------



## blue smurfs (Jun 18, 2003)

no there's 20 in show your mugshot


----------



## blue smurfs (Jun 18, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > that kitty chick you want her and can't stop thinkin about her.
> ...


she's made 23 posts

o ya and i voted other cuz i think me and BDking57 should be up there


----------



## blue smurfs (Jun 18, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Id say Chelsea and Kev since theyre already together...


 srry i'm new who's nate?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> karen is mine she wants the toffe bac off bastards and ths guy who gt banned was i not here then i dnt remember him or his posts oh well karne is mine all is right with the world ll


 god was i high whe i typed this? lmao


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > karen is mine she wants the toffe bac off bastards and ths guy who gt banned was i not here then i dnt remember him or his posts oh well karne is mine all is right with the world ll
> ...


 Well first off the name is Karen not Karne...

Sorry tofee but I was already paired with PACK









Are you normally high when you post here


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Go P13! LoL hahahahahahaha. My vote goes to p13! What a pimp!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


 IT DOESNT MATTER who ur paired with karen u aND I know who u really want....... the toffee lol


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Karen likes the sweetness of the Toffee man


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


 You sure?!?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

1st, Innes, I cant believe who you paired me with... You got it all wrong!!! It's supposed to be: KQ & Filo









2nd, Jamal, you're always high when you post here. Which is why you have YET to realize that Karen doesn't want YOUR toffee... she has her own white chocolate.









3rd, welcome back bluesmurf!!! It's good to see more females around here...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

blue smurfs said:


> o ya and i voted other cuz i think me and BDking57 should be up there










Oh yeah











> 1st, Innes, I cant believe who you paired me with... You got it all wrong!!! It's supposed to be: KQ & Filo
> 
> 2nd, Jamal, you're always high when you post here. Which is why you have YET to realize that Karen doesn't want YOUR toffee... she has her own white chocolate.
> 
> 3rd, welcome back bluesmurf!!! It's good to see more females around here...


Yeah possibly, but I know John, and I don't know Filo, and also he deserves a mension every once in a while so people don't forget him.
plus also you love him so much you pretend that your chair leg is him


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn mike/nate and p13/ pamala are neck and neck...who will be victories.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


 Shes allergic to toffee.....She wants 100% P13















It ok Karen dont be shy...tell them the truth bou me and you


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

sxykitten can have Innes.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

OHH SNAP!!!

p_13 just burnt you Karen...passed u up for a sexy kitten..









what a bastard....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Jesse you can be Karen's man how bout it?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

JesseD said:


> OHH SNAP!!!
> 
> p_13 just burnt you Karen...passed u up for a sexy kitten..
> 
> ...


She already said "No, I'm already paired up with PACK"


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

We've got 1270 members...anyone up for a little 1270 some action???

Tommorow night
P-Fury bar down the street
5:00 PM to whenever everyone tires and / or passes out
P.S. bring rubbers!!!! no rubber no entry


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> JesseD said:
> 
> 
> > OHH SNAP!!!
> ...


 Hows that.. she's my stalker


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> We've got 1270 members...anyone up for a little 1270 some action???
> 
> Tommorow night
> P-Fury bar down the street
> ...


 1. You like doing up guys?
2. Aint you too young to be going to bars?
3. Is Karen the new hot girl up in here?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> We've got 1270 members...anyone up for a little 1270 some action???
> 
> Tommorow night
> P-Fury bar down the street
> ...


oh thats a great idea. 1266 males and 4 girls...

*cough cough* I'll just leave it at that

and eric lay off p13, the kid mighta just got his first pubes, but at least he's got initiative


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My new hot chick is BLUE SMURFs


----------



## blue smurfs (Jun 18, 2003)

i'm flattered


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oh, god









GET A ROOM, ALREADY


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> oh, god
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why.. so you can run and set up your tripod, binochular and camera from across the biulding??


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

> 1. You like doing up guys?
> 2. Aint you too young to be going to bars?
> 3. Is Karen the new hot girl up in here?


1. I never said *I* was gonna do up guys
2. Not the P-Fury one
3. Yes



> and eric lay off p13, the kid mighta just got his first pubes, but at least he's got initiative


First?????......First????? You wanna see this jungle? Even I got lost in it. I'll post a pic


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I've changed my mind yet again.....Karen look at the first line of my sig.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol how cute, and you blew her off why should she accept your proposal?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > oh, god
> ...


 so he can hide underneath the bed...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I swear work makes you miss the funniest sh*t.

P-13: You burned me and left me for sxykitty...that aint cool man. She doesnt even post here...









Al- So now P45 is your new stalker eh??







I guess I can retire...









Chels-







Good question.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Innes, if John was my chair leg, that would explain why I always kick it.







Besides, I'm telling you that I'm with Filo, so you can stop talking about *spikey* now... That's in my past.. and I dont plan on bringing it back in any part of my future.









Rhom, I wouldn't worry about p45 looking into your room. Karen will still know what happened, where, how, and when. OOH, and with who... I'd be careful man... watch yo back!!









p13, Karen's taken by her job, and her off-duty job of keeping her tabs on Al, and scaring the bee-geezuz out of him...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Al- So now P45 is your new stalker eh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 P45 wants to be my stalker now???







Oh man, Im gonna get a restraining order on his ass for that one


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

> P-13: You burned me and left me for sxykitty...that aint cool man. She doesnt even post here...


How'd I blow you off I told her she can have Innes??



> p13, Karen's taken by her job, and her off-duty job of keeping her tabs on Al, and scaring the bee-geezuz out of him...


nooooooooooooooooooooo
















Karen here how bout this---->







to sxykitten

Why would I want a sexy kitten? I haven't had my beastiality urges in awhile.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> > P-13: You burned me and left me for sxykitty...that aint cool man. She doesnt even post here...
> 
> 
> How'd I blow you off I told her she can have Innes??
> ...


 hey P13, sxykitty is mine, treat her with RESPECT

and Karen is also mine, although in this poll I put her with thePACK as he is the next best thing or so says the Mexican-English board of lovers.









and I think she says no to marrage with you - although she may want to confirm this


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

All of you and your love triangles...









Its just me and my Blue Smurf under a mushroom.. (with Karen somewhere over yonder with binoculars)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> All of you and your love triangles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 becareful al ..karens the jealous kind....cat fight...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

> hey P13, sxykitty is mine, treat her with RESPECT
> 
> and Karen is also mine, although in this poll I put her with thePACK as he is the next best thing or so says the Mexican-English board of lovers.
> 
> and I think she says no to marrage with you - although she may want to confirm this


How can you pick sxykitty over Karen? Thats fine though. You can have sxykitty. You'll be angry you weren't like me and saw how Karen beats sxykitty by a mile.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I wonder if sex kitten will come back, and totally blow off Innes... That'd be funny, then he'll be crying that he didn't choose Karen. p13 will be bragging, then Karen will go off with her telescope and camera, following Al around without him knowing, and scare him w/her knowledge of his whereabouts...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol gettin to soap opera like up in here


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Oh damn I just saw the picture of the infamous Sxykitten or whatever the hell her name is. I just gotta say one thing, that girl has a BUTTER FACE.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Everything's cool


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Oh damn I just saw the picture of the infamous Sxykitten or whatever the hell her name is. I just gotta say one thing, that girl has a BUTTER FACE.










dam thats harsh dude


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I didn't think about it like that. But hey, It's not like she's coming back or something.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

naw I think shes pretty damned fine, the whole way through. I'll have to check her pic out again, but if she has a good chest I'd give her a 10. With more makeup on she'd prolly look like a goddess... brb gotta find it


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> With more makeup on she'd prolly look like a goddess...


 And a 12 of Beck's.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

jerk :sad:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

scarfish may i ask why you are saying all of this 
is there beef between u and sxykitten then take it to pm


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> naw I think shes pretty damned fine, the whole way through. I'll have to check her pic out again, but if she has a good chest I'd give her a 10. With more makeup on she'd prolly look like a goddess... brb gotta find it


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

she looks kinda cramped in the pic, which might be making her waist LOOK a little wider than normal. I'd score her as she appears in the pic as a 9. Really would like to see a better pic









and _damnit_ PACK don't tempt me right now, I'm trying to abstain for a little while


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Wheres her pix??? I forgot how she looked like.. I wanna see whos better. her or blue smurf


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> and _damnit_ PACK don't tempt me right now, I'm trying to abstain for a little while


 what 5 minutes...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Pack- Who said I was the jealous type?!?









RhomZilla/Innes/P45- I cant believe you guys would actually choose someone non exsistant of pfury versus someone who is...
















Death in #'s- How can scarfish take it over PM when she doesnt even view the site...and besides why shouldnt he be able to state his opinion? Its not like she's ever coming back.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

He was just asking if there was beef between the 2. He said that if there was, then it should be taken to PM, and so what if she doesn't come back. She just wont get those PM's now will she?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Pack- Who said I was the jealous type?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeppps.. I smell jealousy!!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Alberta said:


> Yeppps.. I smell jealousy!!!


You sure that's not your cheap attempt at CK for Men??









JUST KIDDING AL! It's your Candies Perfume... (Dont worry, I'll keep your secret...







)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Alberta said:
> 
> 
> > Yeppps.. I smell jealousy!!!
> ...


 EL HUH????


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

You did what with who??









On a side note, I'd like to thank everyone for not voting for me... Innes, that should tell you something about what people think of him and me together ... NOT GUNNA HAPPEN ANYMORE


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK since Karen is getting upset at the amount of attention sxykitty has been getting I want to state now that I am really after *all* of the PFury girls from Karen to KQ, from Blue smurfs to Myka, from pcrose to sparkly sho or whatever she was called - well perhaps not the last one, but she was either Marcos sister, or marco in a wig.

and you never know I may also be after a few of the PFury guys also


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Why would she be upset if she was being compared to an inactive user???


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> and you never know I may also be after a few of the PFury guys also










Stay away man!!









I didnt know you had this side of you man...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

_Well you know what they say about Englishmen..._









And no Im not jealous. Why would I be jealous over an inactive user. Im perfectly fine...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> And no Im not jealous. Why would I be jealous over an inactive user. Im perfectly fine...


 Yepperz exactly what I said







:smile:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> And no Im not jealous. Why would I be jealous over an inactive user. \:


 stop trying to act innocent


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > And no Im not jealous. Why would I be jealous over an inactive user. \:
> ...


 Don't you tell my baby to stop trying to acting innocent!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 LMAO!!!







Yeah, P13 wants you to call her Tigress, animal or dominatrix


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > And no Im not jealous. Why would I be jealous over an inactive user. \:
> ...


 Act?! Who said anything about acting innocent. I *AM* innocent..enough said.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Innocent when..???







When your sleeping???


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 First you question my innocense now your questioning the time of day..Damn and you call me the "KJ".







Since when must I prove everything?! Im not in the PFury Court of Law... although thatd be funny if we had one...


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha man you guys are crazy. hmmmm a pfury court of law eh.

i like the sounds of that.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hey karen I really am sorry - P13 just drop it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> hey karen I really am sorry - P13 just drop it


 Why are you sorry?!?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > hey karen I really am sorry - P13 just drop it
> ...


 because I put myself with sxykitty when it obviouslt upsets you


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 Why would it upset me?!? I was never upset.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

P13, how can Karen be your baby when you're younger than she is?!








You're what ... 13? She's ... 2. Oh, sorry. I miscalculated her age.









Innes, save yourself for someone who wants you. I dont know about Karen,... but you just aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Innes, save yourself for someone who wants you. I dont know about Karen,... but you just aren't my cup of tea.


 don't kid yourself


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hey hey i missed this thing, where was i?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

in a ditch - lol


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> in a ditch - lol


 ahh shad up. Sorry i missed this guys.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

not as sorry as P45 was


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

haha


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

this thread is gonna get me hooked with bobme!


















I'm SO gonna score!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

its all you buddy


----------

